# My 10kYAMM - Confirmation of HR10-250 Update



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Earlier today, I received confirmation that will be an update for the HR10-250.

I do not have the complete release notes yet for the release, and only have a rough "time frame" for the start of it's staggered release.

All I can really say, is that just like before... your phone line needs to be plugged in. And "soon" you will start to see people with TiVoWeb start to clamored about some "new" files on the system.

Releif is in site for HR10 6.3a users...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Great news! Thanks, Earl.


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

Good to hear. Thanks for the update and let's hope that the good folks at Tivo were able to identify and fix the issues with 6.3a.

Mike


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Earl, and congrats - 10k is definitely a milestone!!


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Earlier today, I received confirmation that will be an update for the HR10-250.
> 
> I do not have the complete release notes yet for the release, and only have a rough "time frame" for the start of it's staggered release.
> 
> ...


OK, isn't this where someone chimes in and claims the update will never happen and that Earl is a shill for DirecTV? Maybe I'm just imagining things...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

JRAllas said:


> OK, isn't this where someone chimes in and claims the update will never happen and that Earl is a shill for DirecTV? Maybe I'm just imagining things...


Usually... 
Or that I am a DVR+ series "hugger"


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Subscribed and waiting.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks earl makes me very happy that there is a chance of an update before 24 starts up again.


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the good news, Earl! It can't happen any too soon for me.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Good deal. I guess I can keep my HR10s a little longer although I'm lovin' my HR20....

(But that won't stop me from asking for dual buffers on it! )


----------



## SledgeHammer! (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update earl... hope you keep us updated on the schedule / release notes when you get 'em! :up:


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

That's good news! I just hope they don't break a bunch of other stuff....

Thank god I stayed on 3.1.5f.


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Earl you rock, this is great news... I'm being totally serial.


----------



## wagman (Oct 22, 2005)

What's up with the 10k? What's it bring to the table?


----------



## vlad7 (Jul 6, 2004)

glad to hear good news. 
as long as it happens before prison break comes back


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

wagman said:


> What's up with the 10k? What's it bring to the table?


It was my 10,000 post here at TCF...

YAMM

Yet-Another-Major/Meaningless-Milestone

It's just a "thing" we do... try to make those "milestone posts" something more "special"...


----------



## bobbo007 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey,

I'm one of those still with 3.15f (tons of "connect phone" messages here).

Do I have to update to 6.3 in order to get the new update or will it automatically give me the newer release?

In any case, I'm probably going to wait until I read that this is indeed a good fix before connecting the phone line.

Bob


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> It was my 10,000 post here at TCF...
> 
> YAMM
> 
> ...


I've always heard it as "Yet Another *Meaningless* Milestone". However, in this case, I'll make an exception. 

Great news. I just hope that it fixes stuff instead of breaking something else.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Wilhite said:


> I've always heard it as "Yet Another *Meaningless* Milestone". However, in this case, I'll make an exception.
> 
> Great news. I just hope that it fixes stuff instead of breaking something else.


Your're right... "Meaningless"... .


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

bobbo007 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm one of those still with 3.15f (tons of "connect phone" messages here).
> 
> ...


You will be able to go from 3.1.5f to the next release....


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

bobbo007 said:


> In any case, I'm probably going to wait until I read that this is indeed a good fix before connecting the phone line.


I'm in the same boat. I believe I'll leave my phone disconnected until I see significant reports here that the audio dropout problem has been fixed. I am assuming it will upgrade to the latest release once I plug it back in.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

videojanitor said:


> I'm in the same boat. I believe I'll leave my phone disconnected until I see significant reports here that the audio dropout problem has been fixed. I am assuming it will upgrade to the latest release once I plug it back in.


Same here but I'm glad it's compatiable with mpeg 4 lol j/j. How long before we hear those questions???


----------



## flemingljr (Jan 30, 2002)

This is great news, just in time for the hollidays!!!!


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

Woo-Hoo!!! :up: 

Thanks Earl for the good news.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Earl is a shill for Directv and a DVR+ hugger. 

Just kidding.

Thanks for the info Earl. 

I sure hope this release fixes the known issues. I am staying at 3.1.5f too until I hear it's "safe to go in the water."


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

ok, i'll bite - besides HOPEFULLY fixing the audio, anything else in this release?


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Sigh. Here we go again!


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

:-(


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

IOTP said:


> ok, i'll bite - besides HOPEFULLY fixing the audio, anything else in this release?


I think fixing the audio dropouts is enough. Let's not push our luck!


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

JRAllas said:


> OK, isn't this where someone chimes in and claims the update will never happen and that Earl is a shill for DirecTV? Maybe I'm just imagining things...


Usually Earl only gets attacked here if he's defending a non-Tivo product. He regains his powers when he has something to say of value to the TiVotee's. 

Good news for those who had their HR10's broken by the last TiVo update.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Billy66 said:


> Usually Earl only gets attacked here if he's defending a non-Tivo product. He regains his powers when he has something to say of value to the TiVotee's.
> 
> Good news for those who had their HR10's broken by the last TiVo update.


I'm sure there were none here silly enough to do that.


----------



## Big Daddy P (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't give a damn what they say about you, I like you, son!


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> I think fixing the audio dropouts is enough. Let's not push our luck!


I would like it to fix the constant crashes I get also.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Earlier today, I received confirmation that will be an update for the HR10-250.


If OTA audio dropouts were the reason the HR20 OTA update was delayed (until yesterday), it's entirely possible that D* waited to patch the HR10 until the HR20 had OTA capability. Of course, it could just be a coincidence.  /s


----------



## purduelion (Jan 13, 2004)

Earl - 

Will you tell us the "rough time" estimate you have? Are we talking within the next month? Or D* time: 1-2 years...maybe...

Thanks!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

me thinks i'll still keep 6.3a and 3.1 machines unplugged until you beta testers work it out


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, this is good news. Hopefully this will also solve the out of space and lockup issues some are seeing as well and get this thing into a nice stable state for its EOL.

Kind of like the original MS/Echostar DishPlayer. We put up with all kinds of issues for years, even continuing after they stopped making them, but finally, they got one last SW rev on the thing and it worked great from then on.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

purduelion said:


> Earl -
> 
> Will you tell us the "rough time" estimate you have? Are we talking within the next month? Or D* time: 1-2 years...maybe...
> 
> Thanks!


Let's say, for the vast Majority of the College Bowl season, you could have the updated version...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

sluciani said:


> If OTA audio dropouts were the reason the HR20 OTA update was delayed


That doesn't make any sense. What would a Tivo software update have to do with OTA on the HR20?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

dimented said:


> I would like it to fix the constant crashes I get also.


Are you certain the crashes are 6.3/6.3a related? Mine doesn't crash at all.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> I think fixing the audio dropouts is enough. Let's not push our luck!


Well, I'd take a cure for the spontaneous reboots too. I've found those far more annoying/disruptive (like in the middle of the ND/Bama game last night). I'm assuming it was my 2nd reboot of the evening because Survivor started recording 7 minutes late.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Just bug fixes I take it? No, I'm not expecting anything like MRV or anything, lol, but there were a couple of little enhancements that came with 6.3a.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Let's say, for the vast Majority of the College Bowl season, you could have the updated version...


Which means by the time my Buckeyes play on Fox for the national championship? I have been so pissed thinking that that game is on fox, but this could be good now.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

cheer said:


> Are you certain the crashes are 6.3/6.3a related? Mine doesn't crash at all.


Pretty sure. The crashes or random reboots started shortly after the update, and it happens on both my units.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

This is good news. Now, if I can only resurrect my HD TiVo so I can send back this dreaded HR20.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Anybody want to chime in with knowledge about the timing of the college bowl season? It seems like there are a lot of them on new years day, is that the begining or the end?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> Just bug fixes I take it? No, I'm not expecting anything like MRV or anything, lol, but there were a couple of little enhancements that came with 6.3a.


What came with 6.3a that wasn't in 6.3?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

chris_h said:


> Anybody want to chime in with knowledge about the timing of the college bowl season? It seems like there are a lot of them on new years day, is that the begining or the end?


Neither. The first bowl game is on 12/19 (the San Diego County Credit Union Poinsettia Bowl) and the last is the BCS Championship Game on 01/08.


----------



## jediphish (Oct 13, 2006)

The update could come as late as 12/28 and still be in time for "a majority of the bowl season." There are roughly 28 bowl games, 15 or more of which are played 12/29 or later.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

cheer said:


> What came with 6.3a that wasn't in 6.3?


I meant enhancements from 3.1f to 6.3x. Never had the original 6.3.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> I meant enhancements from 3.1f to 6.3x. Never had the original 6.3.


Ah, OK.

I wouldn't expect any enhancements above and beyond 6.3a in 6.3b (or whatever they call it) -- bugfixes only.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

chris_h said:


> Earl is a shill for Directv and a DVR+ hugger.
> 
> Just kidding.


You mean he's Not...?!? 

lol


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> I think fixing the audio dropouts is enough. Let's not push our luck!


No, it's not enough. Tivo should be fixing _all_ reported problems with this release or they're just jerking us around - again!


----------



## Skyhawk (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that there will be another update. The last update, 6.3a, fixed the only problem I had. Namely the picture freezing for several seconds with no sound or frequently freezing with sound. I will try to track this site to learn what the new update does and then decide if I want to pull out the telephone cord.

Skyhawk


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> No, it's not enough. Tivo should be fixing _all_ reported problems with this release or they're just jerking us around - again!


That depends.

If they've been unable to duplicate and/or fix the other issues, are you suggesting that a fix for the audio dropouts should be held back?

Those of us who are only experiencing the audio dropouts might disagree with that standpoint.


----------



## Cajonkev (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats Earl


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Skyhawk said:


> I will try to track this site to learn what the new update does and then decide if I want to pull out the telephone cord.


If you're happy with what you've got, you might want to pull the phone cord NOW, as otherwise you might get the update before you have a chance to read anything about it. I'd be surprised if there are new "features" with this release, other than bug fixes.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> If they've been unable to duplicate and/or fix the other issues, are you suggesting that a fix for the audio dropouts should be held back?
> 
> Those of us who are only experiencing the audio dropouts might disagree with that standpoint.


Would you rather they send us an update that's still buggy? I would find that to be totally unacceptable. I'm just suggesting that with all of the negative feedback they've received with the 6.3/6.3a release that they should take the time to get it right. Apparently they didn't test the 6.3 release thoroughly or they would have seen the dropout issues and other problems beforehand. Tivo really dropped the ball with the 6.3 release. It still boggles my mind that they didn't see the problem with the other satellites that prompted the 6.3a release. They should never have released 6.3 without more extensive testing, regardless of the grumbling in the ranks.

I was just one of many that experienced the audio dropouts, which is why I rolled all my HDTivos back to 3.1.5f until Tivo generates a proper fix. I've seen the video stutter occur only once and I've only had one spontaneous reboot with 6.3a, which was one reboot too many IMHO. I'd rather wait for the proper fix instead of a temporary band-aid that may or may not get all of the bugs out. If it means that we'd have to wait a bit longer then I have no problem with that.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

What assurance is there that if they waited the update WOULDN'T be buggy? None, of course.

If they could have an update ready that fixed some but not all of the bugs, why wait? Let's at least get relief from SOME of the bugs if we can, then let them work on the rest and release again.

I haven't had a reboot, or a "stutter" (other than the brief stutter that occurs with the dropouts). The "shortened recordings" problem appears real, but can be avoided with some effort (by not allowing the box to fill up). The only serious, repeatable problem without a workaround I've seen is the audio dropouts problem. Fix that, and I can wait on the rest.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> I think fixing the audio dropouts is enough. Let's not push our luck!


OK OK, what I meant was let's hope they fix all the things that 6.3 broke. Anything beyond *that* is pushing our luck.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Anybody just a little paranoid like me, and think Directv is LOVING this! Even a little more paranoid-6.3 and 6.3a were fine, and Directv "tweaked" with it a little? lol


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

kturcotte said:


> Anybody just a little paranoid like me, and think Directv is LOVING this! Even a little more paranoid-6.3 and 6.3a were fine, and Directv "tweaked" with it a little? lol


That would mean TiVo, Inc.. is "in" on it, as they are the ones who write and compile it.

And regardless of what you may think of the new DVR, and the DirecTV/TiVo relationship...

It makes ZERO buisness sense to purposely tick off established customers.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm kinda, mostly kidding lol I thought Directv did get final say on software first though, which means I imagine they've gone through it?
I'm just thinking "That old HD Tivo is full of bugs, but our new HR20 works great" lol


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

dimented said:


> Pretty sure. The crashes or random reboots started shortly after the update, and it happens on both my units.


Personally, I do not think the spontaneous reboots are caused by either version of the OS as reboots have been reported by owners on all versions. For me, both of my HR-250's experienced spontaneous reboots prior to the 6.3 upgrade and neither one has had a problem since then. I subscribe to the theory the reboots are caused either by corrupted data or corrupted boot partition.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

ssandhoops said:


> Personally, I do not think the spontaneous reboots are caused by either version of the OS as reboots have been reported by owners on all versions. For me, both of my HR-250's experienced spontaneous reboots prior to the 6.3 upgrade and neither one has had a problem since then. I subscribe to the theory the reboots are caused either by corrupted data or corrupted boot partition.


I've had reboots with an R10 and HDVR2. It was them too because at the time, I had them all connected to the same UPS, yet if there was a reset, it was only ONE of the receivers, not all of them.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the update Earl. I was running out of things to obsess over with my TiVo anyway, so I might as well lurk in MFS checking for the new version.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> ...Tivo really dropped the ball with the 6.3 release. It still boggles my mind that they didn't see the problem with the other satellites that prompted the 6.3a release. They should never have released 6.3 without more extensive testing, regardless of the grumbling in the ranks.


It was DirecTV that dropped the ball. According to previous posts on this forum they had been sitting on the 6.3 code for over a year. It seems as if they did not want to release the 6.3 update until after they had their HR20 released to the public.

TiVo doesn't run DirecTV's beta test groups any longer. DTV took over that responsibility a long time ago, and thus should be faulted for the lack of proper testing. That's what you get when you try to do in-house betas with just employees in the beta group.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

WeKnSmith said:


> TiVo doesn't run DirecTV's beta test groups any longer. DTV took over that responsibility a long time ago, and thus should be faulted for the lack of proper testing. That's what you get when you try to do in-house betas with just employees in the beta group.


So TiVo, Inc... just wrote the code, compiled and delivered it to DirecTV for testing?
They didn't do any testing on their side, before delivering the code?

If that is the case, it would expain why it took a "year" to get it done.
As if they found a bug on Monday. Informed TiVo, waited two or three days for an "update", there goes a week per issue.

And that's if they where that efficient....

They both share the blame with the "testing", but it was TiVo, Inc that wrote/updated the software...


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> It makes ZERO buisness sense to purposely tick off established customers.


It seems that's all DirecTV's been doing ever since Murdoch got his hands on it. They used to be the best in the business for customer service, now between "leased" units and "A+" customers getting "D-" service, it's a disaster even before factoring the R15 and HR20 into the mix.


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Fix for Audio Drops and Short recordings. I got bit hard last week on shorts for some reason. Shows I really like? short.. shows that aren't so high? full length. go figure. Yep, not just fox, but all the network OTAs had at at least one.. :/


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

ssandhoops said:


> Personally, I do not think the spontaneous reboots are caused by either version of the OS as reboots have been reported by owners on all versions. For me, both of my HR-250's experienced spontaneous reboots prior to the 6.3 upgrade and neither one has had a problem since then. I subscribe to the theory the reboots are caused either by corrupted data or corrupted boot partition.


I have three HR10-250s. Never had a single reboot on any of them before 6.3a.

Now all three randomly reboot and half the time freeze while rebooting.

I suppose all three of my units could have suddenly developed some other problem that causes them all to reboot when they never did before, but I think it is unlikely.

The strange thing is that I don't have the audio dropout issues that everyone else talks about.

But I also have the short recordings problem that others have complained about.

It seems that the problems you experience from 6.3 are not easily predictable.

But, I think it is safe to say that 6.3 is a clusterf***.


----------



## undecided (Nov 12, 2005)

I have 2 HR10-250's and have seen partial recordings (recording starts but only records part of the show) on both since the 6.3a upgrade. 

I called DIRECTV today and was transferred to level 2 technical support. He looked up all known issues on 6.3a but said partial recording as not on the list. I know internal communication is not one of their strengths - but do you know if partial recording is an issue that DIRECTV acknowledges and plans to fix in the next release. 

Very frustrating as over the years I have come to rely on the DIRECTV TIVO's to always record what they supposed to. With continued reported problems with the HR20 - I am not ready to switch to that. All I want is a DVR that reliably records what it is supposed to.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> ...They both share the blame with the "testing", but it was TiVo, Inc that wrote/updated the software...


I've heard the inside story too. This is DTV's fault in my opinion.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

WeKnSmith said:


> I've heard the inside story too. This is DTV's fault in my opinion.


Ahh.... so, DirecTV doesn't have a single line of code.
Get's a compiled version from TiVo... but yet... they somehow are responsible for the flaws in the code....

They don't get a "full" pass, because they did release it after their testing.

Ah well... to each their own.

And it really doesn't matter... the 6.3a has an issue, and hopefully the version coming down fixes it. And that is all that matters at this point.


----------



## heaphus (Aug 30, 2004)

cheer said:


> (the San Diego County Credit Union Poinsettia Bowl)


HAHA! That's a mouth full. The names of the bowl games have been getting more, and more, ridiculous by the year.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

WeKnSmith said:


> TiVo doesn't run DirecTV's beta test groups any longer. DTV took over that responsibility a long time ago, and thus should be faulted for the lack of proper testing. That's what you get when you try to do in-house betas with just employees in the beta group.


Probably Customer Service Reps.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

By the way, there is also the annoyance of getting a momentary "searching for station" popup on any OTA tuning change. Didn't happen before on 3.1.5f, and didn't happen after I InstantCaked back (due to replacing a drive). I also never saw the audio dropout problem or the reboot problem, nor the short-record problem. One person I know had the short-record/non-record issue, fixed by a C&DE.

FYI: no hacks. I'd be interested in knowing if there are ANY hacks whatsoever on the systems doing that. Probably not, but it should be stated.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Ahh.... so, DirecTV doesn't have a single line of code.
> Get's a compiled version from TiVo... but yet... they somehow are responsible for the flaws in the code....


New Years Resolution suggestion: 1 out of every 100 posts, get outside the box, just a little.

BTW any notion what happens to you after the Murdoch exit? Will there be a mass purge and a rethinking of the PR program?


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember waiting a long time for the 6.3 update to actually hit my box after it was first announced (er...leaked on the directv web site) - it was something like almost 3 months I think.

Now that we know (thanks to Earl) that a 6.3b update is in the works, I wonder if they'll get it out *before the popular Fox show 24 starts January 14th*. I only experienced the OTA Audio Dropout problem (seemingly worse on FOX OTA) for a couple of weeks before I switched to FIOS, and it was annoying then. But 24 being one of my favorite shows, that would've made it a whole lot worse.

If they don't get it out before then, I bet the level of complaining sky-rockets.

-h


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

cheer said:


> Neither. The first bowl game is on 12/19 (the San Diego County Credit Union Poinsettia Bowl) and the last is the BCS Championship Game on 01/08.


Go Huskies!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Redux said:


> New Years Resolution suggestion: 1 out of every 100 posts, get outside the box, just a little.
> 
> BTW any notion what happens to you after the Murdoch exit? Will there be a mass purge and a rethinking of the PR program?


Nothing..

Since I don't work for them.
I am not in contact with their "PR" department..
And I don't talk to Murdock.

And for what it's worth... I think "outside" the box... a lot.
Since I usually think of things as a software developer


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Thanks for the heads-up, Earl!


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

ssandhoops said:


> Personally, I do not think the spontaneous reboots are caused by either version of the OS as reboots have been reported by owners on all versions. For me, both of my HR-250's experienced spontaneous reboots prior to the 6.3 upgrade and neither one has had a problem since then. I subscribe to the theory the reboots are caused either by corrupted data or corrupted boot partition.


The difference is that these are not just spontaneous reboots. It doesn't reboot when I am not watching it. It only happens when I am channel surfing. It will just lock up and freeze for a couple of minutes and then all of a sudden reboot. I can't imagine this being a boot or hard drive problem.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

dimented said:


> The difference is that these are not just spontaneous reboots. It doesn't reboot when I am not watching it. It only happens when I am channel surfing. It will just lock up and freeze for a couple of minutes and then all of a sudden reboot. I can't imagine this being a boot or hard drive problem.


Actually, sounds like a HD problem to me.
For what it's worth, I do not have rebooting problems with either of my 6.3a HR10-250's.

You'll know soon enough. When the new update comes, you will be back to the other partition - which I assume did not give you problems before. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

Can we try to keep this thread about the update? There's already plenty of 'problems' threads out there.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Nothing..
> 
> Since I don't work for them.
> I am not in contact with their "PR" department..
> And I don't talk to Murdock.


Earl, don't get too comfortable. You can still get FIRED! Don't you remember the Seinfeld Episode with Kramer.

Boss- There's just no way we coud keep you on.
Kramer - But I don't even work here!"
Boss - That's what makes this so difficult.


----------



## kubwambe (Jun 3, 2006)

Just heard from some inside sources that the Independence Bowl has jumped sponsors.

It is now the "DirecTV with Tivo HR10-250 ver. 6.3a Independence Bowl."

Apparently the game will be played on a beautiful, clear day, but randomly during the game, everyone will go silent for 5-10 seconds while the action is going on.

After the teams play about a half, the teams will run back out to midfield for the opening coin toss and the scoreboard resets.

Then the game will unexpectedly end with 8 minutes left on the clock.


----------



## ElectricPickle (Feb 1, 2004)

kubwambe said:


> Just heard from some inside sources that the Independence Bowl has jumped sponsors.
> 
> It is now the "DirecTV with Tivo HR10-250 ver. 6.3a Independence Bowl."
> 
> ...


Good one!


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

Is there anything else going into the release, or just the audio dropout fix?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

String said:


> Is there anything else going into the release, or just the audio dropout fix?


Just fixes, no new features.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

A single user (with 80 posts) is reporting he has 6.3b in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331201


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72827


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Release Notes:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63634


I didn't see any current (6.3b) release notes at that link. Did I miss them?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Wilhite said:


> I didn't see any current (6.3b) release notes at that link. Did I miss them?


Sorry..

Wrong cut and paste
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72827


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Sorry..
> 
> Wrong cut and paste
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72827


Stability fixes?

It certainly would be nice if they could be a little more specific.

Thanks for the info, anyway.

If you can find out more detail that would be fantastic.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

chris_h said:


> A single user (with 80 posts) is reporting he has 6.3b in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331201


As I just reported in that thread, I got 6.3b on the oldest of my four HR10's this morning. (I believe it was on of the original batch manufactured over two years ago). I forced a reset and I've had FOX OTA on for about 30 minutes. So far, no audio dropouts that I've noticed, but I had long stretches without them on 6.3a, so I can't say definitively that the problem is solved.

The update went smoothly, however, and the preliminary results are encouraging. If it's like 6.3, it will probably take up to a month before the rest of my HR10s are updated.

/steve


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 6.3b-01-2-357 sitting in my /SwSystem directory in the MFS filesystem. This is on a brand new 3 month old HR10 with PTVnetHD upgrade. I'm going to wait to run 6.3b until I hear more reports from other users.


----------

